# My diet



## HDH (Nov 8, 2012)

This is my diet as requested by The Minister.

Always open to suggestions or questions. And ya, I eat the same shit every 
day :-0

There is no particular order in which I eat. I just know what's on the list and get it done.

This is what I eat on my high carb days- 

_____________________________CALS___CARBS___PRO___ FAT__
Ezekiel Bread (10 slices)---------800---------150-------40------5
Brown Rice (4 servings)----------840---------160-------20-----10
2% Cottage Cheese (1 1/2 cups)-270----------21-------33----7.5
Rotisserie Chicken (1/3)----------453-----------5-------40-----30
Lean Beef patty (1/2 lb)----------340-----------0-------46-----16
25g Whey Iso / 4 Egg Whites-----230-----------3-------50------1
Almond Butter (2 tbsp)-----------190-----------7---------6----16
Almond Butter (2 tbsp)-----------190-----------7---------6----16
Gainer (2/3 or 2 scoops)---------570-----------85-------40----3.5
Totals______________________3883_______438____281____105__

I eat the same thing on my low carb days except the only carbs I eat are 2 servings brown rice and the cottage cheese carbs. I also get the few extra carbs on the list.

I also bump the HEALTHY fats up 20 to 25g while running the carbs low, take in extra meats and an extra protein/egg white shake to make up for the lost protein from the Ezekiel bread, rice and gainer.

I was running a 4 low, 3 high but decided to run a equal split at 3.5 and 3.5. That mixed with the precise cardio, training and anabolics, puts me at the same weight all the time but dropping BF.

Of course I'll have to make adjustments as I go and as my body changes.

Remember, we are all different so what works for me won't yield the same results for another. 

To many variables... metabolism, cardio, anabolics, work schedule, sleeping habits, stress levels, ect...

HDH


----------



## PillarofBalance (Nov 8, 2012)

Solid brother...  Boring as phuk but solid


----------



## HDH (Nov 9, 2012)

PillarofBalance said:


> Solid brother...  Boring as phuk but solid



LOL, it didn't start off so boring.

It's not so bad eating the same shit ED as long as I can choose something different from the list and not have "planned" meals. It's a lot easier to pick what I want at the time  

HDH


----------



## IWannaGetBig (Nov 9, 2012)

Bro,

Like BB said, Solid. I think eating the same foods, or relatively the same foods, everyday take a lot of guess work out of "Ok, what do I want to eat?" instead you say "OK, what's next." The choice is already made, no indecisiveness, no question what time the next meal is coming. You know what you've eaten, you know how soon before you can workout, you know when you need your next meal.


----------



## HDH (Nov 9, 2012)

It also makes it possible to eat 10 or 12 times a day like that. I can just eat half meals. If I eat once an hour, 1 hour can be protein, 1 hour can be carbs, one hour can be the healthy fats. Or, I can eat a little of each. I try not to mix my fats and carbs though, at least high anyways.

On the low days, this way really helps with the hunger issues that come up as well.

I prefer to make this as easy as possible. I've never really been one to do what everyone else does.

HDH


----------



## theminister (Nov 9, 2012)

Thank you for taking the time to do this - and yes whats next is much better than what do I want to eat - cos I tend to skip or miseat (new-word)

I would love to see more diets if anyone fancies posting theirs


----------



## HDH (Nov 11, 2012)

TheMinister said:


> Thank you for taking the time to do this - and yes whats next is much better than what do I want to eat - cos I tend to skip or miseat (new-word)
> 
> I would love to see more diets if anyone fancies posting theirs



No problem man, I posted it in the forum instead of sending it back through PM in hopes that others might post up as well.

HDH


----------



## PillarofBalance (Nov 11, 2012)

TheMinister said:


> Thank you for taking the time to do this - and yes whats next is much better than what do I want to eat - cos I tend to skip or miseat (new-word)
> 
> *I would love to see more diets if anyone fancies posting theirs*



HDH If you would prefer this not be in this thread, feel free to move to a new post...


Training Days

*Meal 1* 7am
4 whole eggs
2 cups egg whites
3 Cups cereal like cookie crisp or kix
2 Cups whole milk on my cereal

*Meal 2* 10am
8 ounces turkey (usually grilled burgers)
4 slices of sourdough bread
Apple or pear

*Meal 3* 1PM
6 ounces of beef
2 cups rice
1/2 cup beans

*Meal 4* 4PM (pre workout meal)
1 Cup Rice
4 oz fish or shrimp
10 Reese's Peanut Butter Cups

*Post Workout* ~630PM
2 Scoops Whey with 10 Reese's Peanut Butter Cups

*Meal 5* 730PM
8 ounces Beef or pork (this is the only meal I cook fresh other than eggs)
Green veg (usually wilted baby spinach) stewed in butter

*Meal 6* 930PM
4 Cups greek yogurt
3 small bags of M&M's and a couple reese's smashed up in there

*Dessert* 10PM
A couple cups of ice cream or some cake or cuppy-cakes.  

Between meals, I'm usually snacking on a bag of pretzels, or a couple slices of bread with reese's peanut butter and Jif chocolate hazelnut spread.

Non Training Days I just slightly reduce the carbs and don't eat candy.  Ok I eat some candy, but whatever.

Really the only thing I have going for me in this sport is my ability to eat almost non-stop.


----------



## losieloos (Nov 11, 2012)

Do you have cheat days?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Nov 11, 2012)

losieloos said:


> Do you have cheat days?




Who are you talking to?


----------



## losieloos (Nov 11, 2012)

PillarofBalance said:


> Who are you talking to?



To HDH my friend


----------



## HDH (Nov 11, 2012)

PillarofBalance said:


> HDH If you would prefer this not be in this thread, feel free to move to a new post...
> 
> 
> Training Days
> ...



The post is fine. Maybe others will post up as well.

Yer killin' me with the reeses. 

I'm thinking of switching over to powerlifter. LOL

HDH


----------



## HDH (Nov 11, 2012)

losieloos said:


> Do you have cheat days?



I used to but a cheat day for me can turn into a cheat week  :-0

I have a cheat meal every couple weeks. Don't feel right about it either. LOL

HDH


----------



## Cashout (Nov 11, 2012)

This is the same diet I've used for the past 27 years.

Right now I am maintaining 5% body fat at 181 pounds in "pre-contest" condition.

MEAL	
Breakfast - 7:30 am	
Protein/Carbs/ Fat
Egg Beaters	 8 oz	21/1/1	
Oatmeal	 1.5 cup	15/ 81/10	
Whey Protien	 1 scope	23/2/1.5	
MEAL TOTALS 59/84/12.5	CALS = 684.5

Lunch - 11:00 am	
Protein/Carbs/Fat	
Chicken Breast	 9 oz	50/0/10	
Rice	 1 cup	0/40/0	
Apple	 0/24/0	
MEAL TOTALS 50/64/10	 CALS = 546

Lunch - 2:30 pm	
Protein/Carbs/Fat	
Chicken Breast	 9 oz	50/0/10	
Rice	 1 cup	0/40/0	
Apple	 0/24/0	
MEAL TOTALS 50/64/10	 CALS = 546

Dinner - 6:00 pm	
Protein/Carbs/Fat	
Chicken Breast	 9 oz	50/0/10	
Rice	 1 cup	0/40/0	
Apple	 0/24/0	
MEAL TOTALS 50/64/10	 CALS = 546

Dinner - 9:00 pm	
Protein/Carbs/ Fat
Egg Beaters	 8 oz	21/1/1	
Oatmeal	 1.5 cup	15/ 81/10	
Whey Protien	 1 scope	23/2/1.5	
MEAL TOTALS 59/84/12.5	CALS = 684.5

TOTALS	 268	 360	 55	 CALS = 3007

Daily Supplements	
Multivitiman	2X daily	
Fish Oils	approx 3 g	
Creatine	8 g daily


----------



## HDH (Nov 12, 2012)

Good lookin' diet bro.

HDH


----------



## jake33 (Jan 20, 2013)

Hey man, do you run your low days in a row then high? Or do you switch everyday? Have seen diets doing both. Also, I know what works for everyone is different, but just looking at your diet as kind of a baseline model....but what are your stats? Not sure in comparison, ya know? Thanks for any help!


----------

